
Lamplight and Shadow: Patrick Modiano’s Novels - lermontov
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/02/24/lamplight-and-shadow/
======
lobster_johnson
I read "Missing Person" recently and enjoyed it (it has a much better title in
French: Rue des Boutiques Obscures).

It reminded me of a little of Leo Malet's novels, which also feature an
antihero detective and a political undercurrent, although it's a little
tougher.

The amnesiac main character also reminded me, weirdly, of William Hjortsberg's
fantastic pulp novel Falling Angel (today best known via Alan Parker's the
film adaptation, Angel Heart), although that novel's plot goes into a rather
different direction.

